# bandwidthd alternative

## b4nsh33

Hi, im looking for a bandwidth monitor aplication, im using mrtg, but it only shows total values, i need a more granular option, that show me on a per ip basis, what ports, total bandwidth by ip, etc, i found banwidthd (http://bandwidthd.sourceforge.net/)

Do you know any other alternative?

---

Miguel

----------

## think4urs11

net-analyzer/ntop - http://www.ntop.org

----------

